# Katiesmommy....Look...



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thought you may like to see a picture of pregnant momma!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice shots.... Is she uncomfortable?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

She must not be too uncomfortable. She just got up and started barking at the cat


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, she's got another two weeks, too, hasn't she? LOL if you want to laugh at something that just looks crazy, I should dig up my pregnant Saluki pics.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Wow, she's got another two weeks, too, hasn't she? LOL if you want to laugh at something that just looks crazy, I should dig up my pregnant Saluki pics.


Yeah, she has 12 days left....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> Yeah, she has 12 days left....


Shes very pretty, I love her color too


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

DanielleH said:


> Shes very pretty, I love her color too


Dad to the pups is the same color as mom too...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

They're going to be a great colour then!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> They're going to be a great colour then!


Yeah, they will be awesome...I cannot wait...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see Katie! Thanks for the pics, she's a beautiful mom-to-be.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

She looks beautiful in her pregnant glory! Lovely colourings. I do hope she has a girl for you!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG she is Beautiful and she looks so happy, especially in the first pic. We hope Dixie and ALL her babies make it into our world just fine.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They still have that smile on their face, no matter how big they get. Miss Margo just had her pups yesterday. It's amazing how fast they get their shape back again. Right now, she is a protien factory, so she is eating like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't wait to see the newborn pics. Good luck with the last couple of days!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks. She still wants to eat the cat though. So she is still feeling ok


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Eat the cat - LOL.. Glad all is well. Phil showed me that pic last night and I guess I was smiling from ear to ear


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

She is a sweet momma....But wants that darn cat...hehehe


----------

